# [VIDEO] Using Tasker as a security feature....



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thought some of you guys might be interested in replicating this... pretty easy to do. Any links needed are in the video description.

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Would love to hear feedback from you guys... helps the motivation to do more.[/background]






[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]I did not see the way to embed on RW... odd.. guessing i missed something simple?[/background]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moving to the general forum.

If you didn't make it, it doesn't belong in the android application forum. Please post such things there instead.


----------

